# BVI Yacht Charters - good company?



## SailingDreams

Hi

Has anyone used BVI Yacht Charters based out of Joma Marina on the edge or Road Town. Good experience?

BVI Yacht Charters, Tortola

Cheers


----------



## SailingDreams

Here is a thread on the topic.
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chartering/62673-bvi-yacht-charters.html


----------



## noweste

We just got back April 17 from a 7-day charter through BVI Yacht Charters. Great experience. Five year old 43 foot Beneteau was immaculate, though we had a little trouble with the mainsail tracks being a little tight. We managed. 
Very nice people in the office, helpful dock hands. Not a luxurious base but what the hell, you don't stay in the marina.


----------



## sachingautham911

Bareboat fleets and crewed yacht charters are excellent to experience in any island. We need to search and find affordable yachting services before starting the trip. It’s also a relaxing feeling in a private yacht. Yachtsmen are always pampering their sailing and adventurous moments. Luxurious boats are also another option, if we have budget for an enthralling cruise.


----------



## GufShoz

If anyone is still inquiring about BVI Yacht Charters; we just returned from 10 days in BVI's with them. They're great. This was our second time chartering with them and I'll use them the next trip, too. Ed Hamilton brokers made the arrangements for us which streamlines the task. The price is the same for booking it myself. Koodo's to both organizations.


----------



## rhr1956

SailingDreams said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone used BVI Yacht Charters based out of Joma Marina on the edge or Road Town. Good experience?
> 
> BVI Yacht Charters, Tortola
> 
> Cheers


If you want a crewed charter, we spent a week on Sayang. Check them out 



. Be sure and read some testimonials. You will find a very common opinion about the husband and wife team that operate the boat. They own the boat and are very sweet people.


----------



## denverd0n

GufShoz said:


> If anyone is still inquiring about BVI Yacht Charters; we just returned from 10 days in BVI's with them.


What kind of shore side facilities do they have? On our last charter with Sunsail we made good use of their showers and bathrooms, as well as the luggage storage area.


----------



## emmagordon

It's a good company. You may also want to check out XXXXXXX. Not as big but provides really great service.

Commercial content removed per forum rules- Jeff_H SailNet Moderator.


----------



## FarCry

emmagordon said:


> It's a good company. You may also want to check out xxxxxxx Charters. Not as big but provides really great service.


It seems odd to compare a charter brokerage that specializes in crewed charters to an actual charter company that specializes in bareboat charters from a base with shoreside amenities. That is sort of like comparing Tui to Ed Hamilton wouldn't you think? Are you a commercial vendor paying to advertise here on Sailnet? If so, welcome aboard.


----------



## ltgoshen

farcry said:


> it seems odd to compare a charter brokerage that specializes in crewed charters to an actual charter company that specializes in bareboat charters from a base with shoreside amenities. That is sort of like comparing tui to ed hamilton wouldn't you think? Are you a commercial vendor paying to advertise here on sailnet? If so, welcome aboard.


somebody works for one on them? 
Sounds like a promo to me?


----------



## FarCry

ltgoshen said:


> somebody works for one on them?
> Sounds like a promo to me?


I'm always suspicious of a first post being an endorsement of a commercial product or service especially when responding to a thread that is over a year old. Then afterwards not checking back in or replying. It sure smells funny.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch

(name removed) said:


> Try using a BBB A+ Rated company like (commercial name removed) that works with resorts as well as yachts in the BVI. Check out their blog: 4 Things to Love About BVI Spring Regatta 2014 |(name removed).


Would you happen to have an as-yet undisclosed relationship to this company that you are touting?


----------



## FarCry

gahomer said:


> [original post removed].


Please see my post #11 above. This new member started covering CF with "suggestions" too but they appear to be registered as a vendor there at least...


----------



## FarCry

gahomer said:


> Sorry, what do you mean by 'CF'? Thanks


It's another forum that I see has already removed some of your posts. Out of curiosity, just how many forums have you joined and posted your commercial recommendations on in the last say, 48hrs?


----------



## markburski

I used Yachtoo.net when charted out an yacht in the BVI... As Yachtoo.net is just an agent the yacht owners were "BVI Yacht Charters" but i got an 10% discount when using yachtoo.net then directly from "BVI Yacht Charters".


----------



## capta

markburski said:


> I used Yachtoo.net when charted out an yacht in the BVI... As Yachtoo.net is just an agent the yacht owners were "BVI Yacht Charters" but i got an 10% discount when using yachtoo.net then directly from "BVI Yacht Charters".


Did you happen to check the date on this thread? OOps.


----------



## markburski

No... Did not check the date but the information is still valid.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

We used Horizon Yacht Charters at the Nanny Cay Marina and they were great. Excellent facillities there too. Great little hotel, restaurants, bars, dining, and grocery shopping all along the dock. The marina cove is a little narrow to get in and out of, but they are required to reposition the boat at the fuel dock right next to the entrance for you to easily depart and re-enter. 

Plus, if Branson's massive 200' sailboat can fit in there, i'm sure any sailboat can.


----------



## FarCry

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> We used Horizon Yacht Charters at the Nanny Cay Marina and they were great. Excellent facillities there too. Great little hotel, restaurants, bars, dining, and grocery shopping all along the dock. The marina cove is a little narrow to get in and out of, but they are required to reposition the boat at the fuel dock right next to the entrance for you to easily depart and re-enter.
> 
> Plus, if Branson's massive 200' sailboat can fit in there, i'm sure any sailboat can.


You must be a fellow fisherman! Although the Necker Belle is a very large catamaran, it is only 105' long....


----------



## capta

FarCry said:


> You must be a fellow fisherman! Although the Necker Belle is a very large catamaran, it is only 105' long....


Oh come on now, he meant 100 feet per hull!


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Ha! I was taken back by the fact that he had a little elevator on the front of the mast for his crew to ride to the top for repairs! But really, what's 100' extra hull length between friends?


----------



## FarCry

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Ha! I was taken back by the fact that he had a little elevator on the front of the mast for his crew to ride to the top for repairs! But really, what's 100' extra hull length between friends?


You don't have a motorized crows nest and a massive red spinnaker? How can you possibly sail without the basics? Yes those are two 40ish foot sailboats next to it during the BVI Spring Regatta.


----------



## Minnesail

FarCry said:


> You don't have a motorized crows nest and a massive red spinnaker? How can you possibly sail without the basics? Yes those are two 40ish foot sailboats next to it during the BVI Spring Regatta.


I took one o' them ASA 104 courses, think they'd let me bareboat it?


----------



## FarCry

Minnesail said:


> I took one o' them ASA 104 courses, think they'd let me bareboat it?


I think it really depends more on your credit card limit then completion of ASA 104 from the shenanigans I've seen on many bareboats. I'd be more interested to see if they would include your access to the wine cellar onboard...


----------



## Onelapdoc

So hate to drag everyone off Branson's yacht, and get back to the topic at hand...... We WERE long term Moorings and Sunsail customers. We have had 3 awful boats over the last 5 charters (2 year time frame).. Two dead gen sets, 1 fried ac compressor, 1 DEAD fridge and 1 generator fire. We are trying BVI Yacht Charters in 2 months. I can find no recent reviews. What can we expect?


----------



## Minnewaska

I don't think FarCry mentioned it above, but he does work for CYOA yacht charters in St. Thomas. I also have BVI experience with Moorings, Sunsail and Horizon and have found CYOA was the best, by far. It was the first boat I ever chartered without a breakdown of any kind (including a brand new hull from Moorings). You have to clear in/out of customs to sail over to the BVI, but it was substantially easier than anticipated (CYOA provides all forms and instructions/examples) and even more substantially preferable to clearing in the customs cattle pen after the ferry ride over. Just something to consider. If they had the boat I want available, I would be using them again this winter.


----------



## FarCry

What boat are/were you after Minnewaska?


----------



## Minnewaska

FarCry said:


> What boat are/were you after Minnewaska?


The Bene 41 last week of Jan / first week of Feb for 7 days in there somewhere.

The B 45 would work, but it's a jump in price to where I would prefer to know we had another couple along. I prefer to book a boat that could accommodate another couple, but remains optional. This way, we don't end up in weeks of back and forth negotiations on boats and dates. If it works for a friend, great. If not, we've spent may of these just the two of us.


----------



## FarCry

Minnewaska said:


> The Bene 41 last week of Jan / first week of Feb for 7 days in there somewhere.
> 
> The B 45 would work, but it's a jump in price to where I would prefer to know we had another couple along. I prefer to book a boat that could accommodate another couple, but remains optional. This way, we don't end up in weeks of back and forth negotiations on boats and dates. If it works for a friend, great. If not, we've spent may of these just the two of us.


PM sent


----------



## Onelapdoc

Just got back from a 10 day bare boat in the BVI with BVI Yacht Charters. Couldn't be happier. We took a 5 yr old 46 monohull. She was well maintained, clean, and a joy to sail..We had one minor issue which was fixed in 20 minutes by their mechanic in Nort Gorda Sound. They are light years ahead of Moorings and Sunsail with regard to yacht condition and function. We were treated as valued customers, not a credit card with a heart beat. We will be headed back to BVI Yacht Charters after 16 years at Sunsail/ Moorings, we've found a new home.


----------

